# Overweight beginner looking to start cycling (Help needed)



## Jimmy85 (16 Apr 2009)

Afternoon everybody.

I am looking to start cycling, basically just for fitness, and for fun. I have not cycled since I was young, so I am unsure as to which type of bike to get.

A few details about myself:

I am a 6'4" male and about 25 stone. 

Do you think it would be difficult for me to find a bike that would hold my weight, and be okay to ride on?
I will just be cycling around parks and stuff mainly, I won't be doing any off-roading or anything.

I don't have a great deal to spend (something between £150-£200) is what I was hoping to spend.

Thank you in advance to anyone who helps me 

If I have no provided enough information for anyone, then I apologise, and I will answer any questions.

Thanks again

P.S: It would be great to hear from other overweight cyclists to hear your tips/stories etc


----------



## philr (16 Apr 2009)

you have not put your age on the post (or at least i could not see it) get the OK from your G.P. to be safe, and enjoy, the weight will drop off so fast you will risk trousers falling to down in public before you know it. take it easy to start off, easy to say i know and slowly build on distance / time in the saddle. also shopping around for a suitable bike is loads of fun, make sure you visit your local bike store for what should be really good quality advice.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Apr 2009)

Hi Jimmy85 - Where in the country are you located?


Jimmy85 said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> 
> I am looking to start cycling, basically just for fitness, and for fun. I have not cycled since I was young, so I am unsure as to which type of bike to get.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy85 (16 Apr 2009)

hi Angelfish.

I am located in Liverpool. And I am 24 by the way 

Cheers


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2009)

philr said:


> you have not put your age on the post (or at least i could not see it)



My Spider senses tell me the OP is 23 or 24 - could be wrong though!

Hi Jimmy
I would think a stirdy hybrid would take the weight okay - I was a bit lighter than you but not that much, when I re-started cycling regularly last summer. Lost just over 2 stones since but fell much fitter and better for it. I still eat the wrong things though - hence the nominal weight loss 

I went for a Specialized Globe 2008 from Evans for £200 but I think the 2009 models are more expensive (and they don't look as good). You might need to consider a decent second hand bike - should be easy to get one for £150 ish!

Note - I had problems with the standard factory fitted rear wheel that my bike came with. A couple of spokes broke in quick succession after a few months and the replacement wheel (done under warranty - same wheel model) didn't last more then a couple of weeks before another spoke went ping! Had the LBS swap it out for a decent quality Mavic wheel and it's been just fine since 

Good luck with the cycling and keep us updated with your progress.

Regards,
SD


----------



## Jimmy85 (16 Apr 2009)

hi SittingDuck,

Thank you for replying 

I am looking around at some second-hand bikes at the moment. If I see some which might be worth getting, can I post it on here, and see what you think?

Thanks


----------



## ed_o_brain (16 Apr 2009)

Looks like good advice from SittingDuck.

I might have something in the shed suitable to get you started, but it needs fixing up. I'm short on time for the next couple of weeks, but can maybe get it out at the weekend and post a picture of it here? (Apologies now if I don't)

It's an oldish but good Carerra MTB. I think it is only an 18" frame but it has the reach of a much larger bike, so raise the saddle a bit and it should be fine for you. Too long for me.

At the moment there is some play in the bottom bracket and front wheel. Worst case scenario, I probably have spares for both.

It is steel, so sturdy. Shimano components throughout. Alloy, not plastic.

I'm in Manchester, so not too far away.


----------



## Jimmy85 (16 Apr 2009)

Hi Ed,

How much are you looking for, for the bike?

Also (question to all), because I'm heavy, will I need a special type of tyre for the bike I get?

Cheers


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (16 Apr 2009)

Jimmy85 said:


> hi SittingDuck,
> 
> Thank you for replying
> 
> ...


If you do that, you'll have a queue of people waiting to tell you what they think. 

You'll get some good advice on here .. I know I have. Welcome, and enjoy your cycling on whatever you end up getting.


----------



## jay clock (16 Apr 2009)

In terms of how much cycling to do, just take it nice and easy. A mile or two a day for a few days. the 2-3 miles for a few days - then 3-4 etc. Little and often. Use the gears to keep your legs spinning quite fast - much better than grinding away. Imaging trying to lift a 50 kg bag of cement in one go? Very hard. Now 10 times 5kg bags? Quite easy. That's the principle of gearing.

In terms of weight loss, you will probably burn about 40 calories per km cycling (maybe more as you have more weight to carry around. So 10km =400 cals. If you reduce your food intake by 100 cals you have a net reudction in calories of 500, or 3500 per week. This just happens to be the calories required to lose one pound in weight. SO all things being equal, a 10k daily ride and 100 less cals will see you lose 52 in a year. You can probably do much better, particularly in the early days, by going on a proper balanced calorie controlled diet. I lost 3.5 stone on Weight Watchers this way.

GO FOR IT!


----------



## ed_o_brain (16 Apr 2009)

The bike cost me £30.

So that plus cost of any spares.

TBH it's a long shot just now... if you can find someone else to look at if, you can have it as is for what I paid. If you are prepared to wait, I'll get it fix it up.


----------



## Jimmy85 (16 Apr 2009)

jay clock said:


> In terms of how much cycling to do, just take it nice and easy. A mile or two a day for a few days. the 2-3 miles for a few days - then 3-4 etc. Little and often. Use the gears to keep your legs spinning quite fast - much better than grinding away. Imaging trying to lift a 50 kg bag of cement in one go? Very hard. Now 10 times 5kg bags? Quite easy. That's the principle of gearing.
> 
> In terms of weight loss, you will probably burn about 40 calories per km cycling (maybe more as you have more weight to carry around. So 10km =400 cals. If you reduce your food intake by 100 cals you have a net reudction in calories of 500, or 3500 per week. This just happens to be the calories required to lose one pound in weight. SO all things being equal, a 10k daily ride and 100 less cals will see you lose 52 in a year. You can probably do much better, particularly in the early days, by going on a proper balanced calorie controlled diet. I lost 3.5 stone on Weight Watchers this way.
> 
> GO FOR IT!



Thanks for youe input, really appreciated 

I am starting a Weight Watchers diet myself, at the beginning of May, so hopefully the diet and the cycling (plus I play football too) will aid my weight loss


----------



## Jimmy85 (16 Apr 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> The bike cost me £30.
> 
> So that plus cost of any spares.
> 
> TBH it's a long shot just now... if you can find someone else to look at if, you can have it as is for what I paid. If you are prepared to wait, I'll get it fix it up.



Do you have a rough estimate of how much it may cost to fix it up? I don't really know anywhere here that may fix it up, but I could find out.

I don't mind waiting, just as long as it won't break as soon as I sit on it haha 

Also, will I need different tyres because of my weight?

Thanks, and sorry to be a pain!


----------



## Arch (16 Apr 2009)

Jimmy85 said:


> Also, will I need different tyres because of my weight?



Unlikely..

Hi, by the way, and good luck with it all!

Whatever tyres are on the bike should be fine - if it's an MTB the wheels won't be ultra skinny or anything. If they are knobbly tyres it might be worth having them changed for slicker ones, just to reduce the drag (knobbles on tarmac just slow you down, and aren't really needed unless you plan to ride in actual mud.) Maybe treat yourself to some decent Big Apples (made by Schwalbe) - they are quite beefy and provide a fair bit of cushioning without too much drag.

If this bike doesn't work out (and I hope it does, always nice to see the forum work it's magic), your idea of going second hand is a good one - you'll get a much better bike for your money. Old tourers are pretty tough, and built to carry the rider plus 4 or more full bags of camping kit, so they are strong too.

Also, if you're on a budget, remember the other stuff it's wise to have - a decent lock (not a pound shop cable type), maybe some lights, a pump, puncture repair kit, perhaps a multitool for the most basic adjustments... Don't bother with special clothes yet - you'll get smaller! Just ride in stuff that is comfortable, try and avoid trousers with bulky seams (although I'm in jeans most of the time when I ride...). 

Ride a little and often, and spin a low gear like Jay said, and you'll find it gets easier and easier. Good luck!


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2009)

Jimmy

Regarding the tyres; what Arch said 
I would get some slicks (if you _plump_ for an MTB) and pump them up to max pressure... you will notice a helluva difference on tarmac!

Feel free to post any bikes that tickle your fancy on here... we seem to be great spender's of other people's money on CC 

Best of luck with it all
SD


----------



## Banjo (16 Apr 2009)

Good luck mate. I started cycling about 6 weeks ago and have lost half a stone from 16 to 15.5 stone(Im 5ft 10). I havent cut back on food but plan on introducing healthy eating a bit at a time rather than a drastic diet.

Mountain bikes are harder to pedal than hybrids or pure road bikes.I bought a secondhand 21 speed hybrid for £60 .It does me fine for now.


----------



## colinr (16 Apr 2009)

If you're looking to lose weight, cutting down drink (assuming you drink) is also really helpful. Sometimes I regret the day I found out how many calories were in a pint.


----------



## Jimmy85 (16 Apr 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies folks, it's really appreciated 

Do bike tyres have the max pressure in DPI on the side like on cars? If so I have a good tyre inflator which informs you of the DPI pressure, so that could come in handy 

Congrats on the weight loss Banjo, well done 

I'm going to have a proper look around now at some bikes, I shall post my findings and see what you lovely folks think


----------



## Losidan (16 Apr 2009)

jimmy, 
just been reading your posts mate. I started last year at 24 stone and have dropped 3 stone so far....You will NEVER regret starting it up. I did as mentioned before...started off small distances and gradually worked up. I just cant get enough and wish i never gave up all those years ago...For me it is the sense of achievment when you see improvement...THe first time I rode my local loop non stop...first time i rode the long hill to my house non stop....first time i actually caught and passed someone....I could go on and on

I personally ride a mountain bike with semi slicks for road and canal action and have some knobblies for trails....I have no problem with a hybrid but if you fancy some off road action an MTB is a bit more versatile. You'll be completely addicted once you've had a blast off road and having a right hoot while losing weight at the same time!

I bought an old marin (2002 Palisades trail) from ebay for £100. I have beaten the crap out of it in all honesty and yet it still comes back for more (touch wood!)


----------



## Jimmy85 (16 Apr 2009)

Cheers for the info Losidan

I've been scouting about Ebay/Gumtree/The Loot for 2nd hand bikes, and haven't really seen anything (I don't think anyway!) I've seen a decent looking Raleigh bike, and I'm just waiting on a reply on the size of the frame of the bike


----------



## just4fun (16 Apr 2009)

welcome to the forum Jimmy and i wish you all the best with the weight loss and fitness. The forum is full of some realyl nice and helpfull people so there is always someone happy to help out with knowledge and advice. There is also a weight loss thread where people can share targets and achievments. Im not sure if thats the kind of thing you go for but i'll post the link on anyhow as it might be usefull.

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=7341


----------



## sw3008 (17 Apr 2009)

Jimmy,

As you're in Liverpool, can I suggest that you go into either Quinns on Edge Lane or Picton Cycles on (you've guessed it) Picton Road.

They'll give you some really good advice (esp. in Quinns) & you won't have to buy from them if you don't want to.

SW


----------



## Jimmy85 (17 Apr 2009)

sw3008 said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> As you're in Liverpool, can I suggest that you go into either Quinns on Edge Lane or Picton Cycles on (you've guessed it) Picton Road.
> 
> ...



Cheers mate 

I actually work in Wavertree, so I'm very close to both places, I might pop in after work today 

Aso, it turns out my friend's Dad's friend owns Quinns, I might see if he can get me some cheeky discount


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Apr 2009)

Jimmy85 said:


> Aso, it turns out *my friend's Dad's friend owns Quinns*, I might see if he can get me some cheeky discount



Commonly known as a result!


----------



## sw3008 (17 Apr 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Commonly known as a result!




Just what I was thinking. Lucky blighter.


----------



## saty (17 Apr 2009)

Good luck mate, good on ya..


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2009)

Jimmy85 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies folks, it's really appreciated
> 
> Do bike tyres have the max pressure in DPI on the side like on cars? If so I have a good tyre inflator which informs you of the DPI pressure, so that could come in handy
> 
> ...



Yes, bike tyres have a max to inflate to - usually way higher than any car tyre. It should be embossed on the tyre (in PSI and 'bar' values). A tip is to try and remember, when tyres are fitted, to put the embossed bit next to the valve, to save you searching round for it. I always forget to do this. Do you mean PSI (pounds per square inch) by the way? DPI is Dots Per Inch I think, for printing and images....

Racy tyres often go up to 100-120 PSI, MTB tyres more like 60ish. My Big Apples go up to something like 60 I think, although shamefully I often let them run at much lower. The higher you keep the pressure, (within the safe limit) the easier it is (less drag) and the less chance of a pinch puncture (when the tube gets pinched against the rim when running over a pothole or something)

And well done to all those losing weight. I've ditched a few pounds recently (and could do with losing a few more), and all I've really done is try to reduce portion sizes - yes, even my snacks have got smaller! I had a tendency to cook too much, and then eat it all, so instead of half a tin of tomatoes in my pasta sauce, I now use a third, and so on. Just training myself to cut down the amount of spaghetti from a big fistful to a medium/small one has been hard, but I think it's helped... I was also a devil lfor snacking, esp on cheese. Now, I just cut a piece half the size, and make it last. It's slow, but it's very gradually getting there.


----------



## Jimmy85 (17 Apr 2009)

Big news! I know have my own bike!
My Mum has gave me some money to put towards a second hand bike, so I got a virtually brand new Raleigh P2000. I paid 80 for it, from Ebay.





That's how it looks, and here are the specs:
*Style:*Gents 700c Hybrid *
Wheel size:*700c *
Frame size(s):*21" *
Colour:*Gun metal grey *
Frame:*7005 Aluminium with City Ride geometry *
Forks:*Hi-tensile steel tapered fork 
*Gears:*18 *
Gears rear:*Shimano SIS *
Gears front:*Shimano SIS *
Gear shifters:*18 speed gripshift 
*Chainset:* Suntour SR XCC 48/38/28T alloy *
Bottom bracket:*Full ball bearings, adjustable *
Freewheel:*Shimano 6 speed *
Headset:*Full ball bearings, adjustable *
Stem:*Alloy hi-rise comfort, adjustable 
*Handlebars:*Lo-rise *
Brake front:*Tektro alloy V type 
*Brake rear:*Tektro alloy V type *
Brake levers:*Alloy, adjustable *
Rims:*Alloy *
Hub front:*Alloy *
Hub rear:*Alloy *
Tyres:*City urban *
Saddle:*Avenir comfort design *
Seatpost:*Suspension alloy micro-adjust with alloy seat clamp *
Pedals:*Resin *
Extras:*Full mudguards, rear carrier, propstand
and chainguard included

What do you all think?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Apr 2009)

I think that for a 1st bike you can't go wrong, especially at the price. This is similar to the bikes we use on the Mentro Allan project and they have proved to be very reliable and are great work horses bikes


----------



## Jimmy85 (17 Apr 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I think that for a 1st bike you can't go wrong, especially at the price. This is similar to the bikes we use on the Mentro Allan project and they have proved to be very reliable and are great work horses bikes



That's very pleasing to hear  Thanks for replying.

So before the bike arrives, is there anything I should learn, anything I should read, know about etc etc?


----------



## Randochap (17 Apr 2009)

Welcome and good luck. Always great to hear someone reconnecting with the "freedom machine."

You may glean some knowledge and inspiration from VeloWeb (link below), especially the commuting section.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Apr 2009)

I would recommend this book http://www.cyclecraft.co.uk/. The National Standards Cycling Instructors Course is based on this book and it is an invaluable source of information. 

The two other things to get are IMHO

Padded shorts or underwear.
A pump and puncture repair kit


----------



## Jimmy85 (17 Apr 2009)

Cheers Angelfish 

I think I'm going to find it touch to find padding cycling shorts in my size!!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Apr 2009)

Not for long m8  A Gel saddle cover is a good alternative BTW.


Jimmy85 said:


> Cheers Angelfish
> 
> I think I'm going to find it touch to find padding cycling shorts in my size!!


----------



## Jimmy85 (18 Apr 2009)

The bike comes with a Avenir comfort saddle, but I can't find much information on this type of saddle. Would it be worth getting a new saddle? Can anyone reccommend any? 
Also, is it a problem that the seatpost has suspension fitted, because of my weight?


----------



## sadjack (18 Apr 2009)

Jimmy

Just go out an ride! See how it feels, change / adjust things as you need them. Enjoy your riding and if you feel you need more advice come back here.

I used to spend loads of time reading these forums, now I just nip in and out, and in time so will you, because you will be too busy riding around with a big silly grin on your face 

The summers coming, the skies are blue, just ride and enjoy! (OK they wont always be blue )

By the way one of the best bits of advice I got from here was not to keep checking my weight on the scales, just feel the difference in the way my clothes fit and that in my opinion is a great way to look on things.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Apr 2009)

Hi Jimmy

I had a suspension seatpost on my hybrid when purchased. I found quickly that I did not get along with the changing height of the saddle (caused some pain in the knees - from being too low when sat upon). I suppose some people must favour them though?

p.s. what sadjack has said about getting out in this fine weather and riding is good advice but I think that this is easily comboned with using the CC forum regularly for some good advice and fun  Many seem to manage this balance successfully on here!

Cheers
SD


----------



## jay clock (18 Apr 2009)

That bike looks fine to start out with. Make sure you keep the tyres pumped up hard and make sure you use the bike regularly. If (when) you want to upgrade to another bike, that will be an ideal spare to keep for shorter jaunts etc

Keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Jimmy85 (19 Apr 2009)

Cheers for all of your posts folks 

I can't wait until the bike arrives! Just can't wait to get on it and see how I do! I'll probs be pretty nervous but I should be okay after a while!


----------



## Jimmy85 (19 Apr 2009)

Me again, haha

So I've been talking to my friend, and he doesn't seem so sure that the bike will hold my weight? Do you guys/gals really think it will?? 
Also is it best to get some wide tyres (big apples have previously been mentioned?)


----------



## sw3008 (20 Apr 2009)

Jimmy85 said:


> Me again, haha
> he doesn't seem so sure that the bike will hold my weight? Do you guys/gals really think it will??



I think you _should_ be OK. You'll find that your weight will reduce quite a lot once you get into the swing of it.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Apr 2009)

I think you will be just fine mate. The big Apples seem like great tyres, I am actually thinking of getting some myself - However they will have a negligible effect in the weigh support equation.

As others have said you will loose a lot of weight pretty quickly, so don;t buy expensive cycling clothing to start.

Best of luck.




Jimmy85 said:


> Me again, haha
> 
> So I've been talking to my friend, and he doesn't seem so sure that the bike will hold my weight? Do you guys/gals really think it will??
> Also is it best to get some wide tyres (big apples have previously been mentioned?)


----------



## hulver (20 Apr 2009)

Don't worry too much about the weight. Bikes can handle a lot.

My bike is a skinny road bike with thin tyres and a fairly light frame. I was just over 20 stone when I started riding (and I'm not much under it now  ) It handles me just fine.


----------



## scook94 (20 Apr 2009)

sw3008 said:


> I think you _should_ be OK. You'll find that your weight will reduce quite a lot once you get into the swing of it.



I started cycling again with the aim of losing wait too, so far I've put on 3lbs! Here's hoping it's all muscle!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Apr 2009)

Oh yer, that can happen sometimes, you will find that there will be weight loss pretty soon however.


scook94 said:


> I started cycling again with the aim of losing wait too, so far I've put on 3lbs! Here's hoping it's all muscle!


----------



## Arch (20 Apr 2009)

Jimmy85 said:


> Me again, haha
> 
> So I've been talking to my friend, and he doesn't seem so sure that the bike will hold my weight? Do you guys/gals really think it will??
> Also is it best to get some wide tyres (big apples have previously been mentioned?)




Really, that bike will take your weight. It looks like a decently sturdy hybrid, with tough enough wheels. Bikes are remarkably resilient - remember that many carry not only a rider, but a fair weight in luggage or shopping, maybe a couple of stone of kiddie on the back... I reckon you should stick with it as it is for now, get out and enjoy it (perfect time of year, with the weather hopefully getting nicer) and think about changes later. Keep your tyres pumped up well, that'll avoid any pinching-the-tube issues.

I wouldn't worry about padded shorts yet. I think you said you'd be starting with short gentle rides, and padded shorts aren't really vital for stuff like that. I did 14 miles in ordinary jeans yesterday. You'll probably find you get a little sore to start with - that is just acclimatisation. Little and often is the way to start, and to get used to riding.

Do get yourself a decent lock! You don't want to lose the bike you've already come to love!


----------



## Jimmy85 (20 Apr 2009)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it 

I have been informed that the bike is arriving tomorrow. So I might have a quick go after work tomorrow, before I nip out to see the Iron Maiden film


----------



## BikeShapedObject (22 Jul 2009)

colinr said:


> If you're looking to lose weight, cutting down drink (assuming you drink) is also really helpful. Sometimes I regret the day I found out how many calories were in a pint.



Very much seconded. I stopped drinking about 3 months ago, around the same time I started cycling again, and I lost around 2st in the first two months!!! I've started eating more carbs after rides since then, to replace the beer cals, and I've balanced myself at 12st (I'm 6ft1" by the way...)


----------



## chqshaitan (19 Feb 2013)

i have recently started to cycle and my first commute to work was today which i will be doing a few times a week. Each way its about 8 miles so nothing major compared to some commutes on here. I want to loose a few pounds for my up and coming wedding.

I am on the wrong side of 22 stone myself and have a normal Hybrid bike and weight is not an issue, while i struggle going up steep hills, on a stretch i can keep up a reasonable pace.

Good luck with getting fitter and healthier bud.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Feb 2013)

Holy thread ressurection Batman ! ! !


----------



## chqshaitan (19 Feb 2013)

haha yea, just noticed that lisa before me had quoted twice from the then latest post of 2009, oops


----------



## ruffers (19 Feb 2013)

Would be good too know and see where jimmy85 is at now with his cycling and weight good interesting thread to read


----------



## Cycleops (20 Feb 2013)

Judging by the number of views to this thred there must be an awful lot of fat bikers out there, or should I say potntial thin bikers!


----------



## ruffers (20 Feb 2013)

Think your right I'm definitely included in this category I'm finding it very hard to loose weight not causeof what to do buthhow to motivate myself, anyone else like this??


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Feb 2013)

ruffers said:


> Think your right I'm definitely included in this category I'm finding it very hard to loose weight not causeof what to do buthhow to motivate myself, anyone else like this??


Motivation is difficult, for me its just getting out the door once out I am fine, but if you enjoy it motivation shouldn't be a real issue, it's taken me a long time to enjoy riding (fitness), but I perceived and now I do , though some hills I am slow on I dont dread them, and I think that can be off putting.


----------



## chqshaitan (21 Feb 2013)

yea, i need motivating to get loose weight for definite, thats why i have started to commute. I go to bed early, get up early and cut out drinking as the ride is hard enough without feeling the effects of alcohol lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Feb 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> yea, i need motivating to get loose weight for definite, thats why i have started to commute. I go to bed early, get up early and cut out drinking as the ride is hard enough without feeling the effects of alcohol lol


Alcohol alone increases weight, just cutting that out and other factors stay the same you should lose weight. When I had a dependency on alcohol I was up about 15st ( I think never weighed myself as drink was the most important factor in my day) these days I don't drink ( I haven't since Nov 2011), I started cycling last June, I guess I was between 13 1/2 and 14 st, the last time I weighed myself I was 12 1/2 that was a few weeks ago, but I took up cycling for other reasons (photography), though that never has really panned out, but I did get into cycling a little, and as I got fitter, it's become more enjoyable (even the hills), I attend a photo group on Tuesdays which is a 9 mile run, from where I live I have to climb this hill.
Baghill to Ponty Barricks 
I used to hate it first thing, but now it's not such a problem, I am never fast on it, but thats not the point.


----------



## ruffers (21 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Alcohol alone increases weight, just cutting that out and other factors stay the same you should lose weight. When I had a dependency on alcohol I was up about 15st ( I think never weighed myself as drink was the most important factor in my day) these days I don't drink ( I haven't since Nov 2011), I started cycling last June, I guess I was between 13 1/2 and 14 st, the last time I weighed myself I was 12 1/2 that was a few weeks ago, but I took up cycling for other reasons (photography), though that never has really panned out, but I did get into cycling a little, and as I got fitter, it's become more enjoyable (even the hills), I attend a photo group on Tuesdays which is a 9 mile run, from where I live I have to climb this hill.
> Baghill to Ponty Barricks
> I used to hate it first thing, but now it's not such a problem, I am never fast on it, but thats not the point.



That is a great effort for not touching the drink since then we'll done


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Feb 2013)

ruffers said:


> That is a great effort for not touching the drink since then we'll done


Thanks.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Feb 2013)

Jimmy85 said:


> Me again, haha
> 
> So I've been talking to my friend, and he doesn't seem so sure that the bike will hold my weight? Do you guys/gals really think it will??
> Also is it best to get some wide tyres (big apples have previously been mentioned?)


You can help by taking your weight on the pedals if it gets a bit bumpy or uneven and avoided dropping down or up kerbs!


----------



## ruffers (22 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> You can help by taking your weight on the pedals if it gets a bit bumpy or uneven and avoided dropping down or up kerbs!



Lets hope he gets the message haha that thread was 2009


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Feb 2013)

ruffers said:


> Lets hope he gets the message haha that thread was 2009


Oops, didn't spot that.


----------



## ruffers (22 Feb 2013)

Haha only joking mate


----------

